# Red Saddle Baby



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I had another "oops" baby 2 weeks ago in my homer/tumbler loft. Mom would not let me near without freaking out - so I left her alone. I'm able to look from a distance now (only because he's popping out from underneath her!) 
Mom is a pure white homer, Dad is a blue bar homer, baby is Red Saddle! How does that happen? 
I'm still trying to get a picture - mom is overly protective. She is on him 85% of the time, Dad stands beside them when he should be on him - mom won't leave! She'll run over to eat and drink (dad just gets situated on him), then she's right back, so dad will get up and stand next to them. 
Picture to follow as soon as I can snap one


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*If you have what is commonly called an open loft you can never be sure who the sire is therefor we realy have a differcult time helping you.You see a blue bird can not make a red bird. We also would need to know the parents of the white bird the question is the white hiding red. You see there are differents whites types geneticly. But once again in an open loft one can never be sure who the father might be* .GEORGE


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes I do have an open loft. So it wouldn't be uncommon for the cock that sharing the nest duties to NOT be the dad? It's just her and him, she flips out and starts attacking anyone that goes near the baby.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Mystery is a foot! But there are experts here so I am not worried.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Could be dad's baby*

If mom is white, she could be any color. Most are homozygous ash red grizzles but recessive white is common in homers as well and they can be anything underneath.

Dad could be split for recessive red and mom could be recessive red, hidden by recessive white or any color hidden by recessive white and split for RR. Not real likely but possible.

If mom is ash red grizzle white, with a blue cock bird will produce blue hens and ash red cocks. They could produce a saddle marked bird that is ash red, depending on what mom has behind her. She is hiding some color for sure and the most likely is ash red.

Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Yes I do have an open loft. So it wouldn't be uncommon for the cock that sharing the nest duties to NOT be the dad? It's just her and him, she flips out and starts attacking anyone that goes near the baby.


that's good she doesn't get off of the baby much...as cold as it is...you may want to watch when it is getting 8 to 10 days old, they get off the nest more, at this time of year the little cutie may be chilled.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I was finally able to get some pictures! Mom and dad don't go far - this is dad sitting with him. 








** excuse the messy corner - like I said, I couldn't get too close to clean, they freak out and I didn't want them to hurt him 
He's 15 days old


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Msfreebird said:


> I was finally able to get some pictures! Mom and dad don't go far - this is dad sitting with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, he's a cutie!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

And here's Mom










That's dad standing to the right - I've never seen them sooo protective. If she gets up, he steps in.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like Mom and Dad _know_ they have a "special" baby and are taking NO chances!

The little one is a cutie and will be beautiful when grown!

Looking forward to future growin' pictures!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think that's pretty cool that they are so attentive. I've got one hen that's like that. LONG after her babies are big enough, she still sleeps with them at night and spends a lot of time with them during the day. And will slap me into next week if I try to mess with the babies.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya know whats funny? I didn't let anyone have babies this year. I was taking out the eggs and replacing them with wooden eggs. They snuck this one in!! And they are adiment that I am NOT going near them. Their probably thinking "Oh No! here comes that egg stealing lady - Hide him, quick!!" lol
But I was just curious about the color - talk about the "odd couple"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is one cute babe and will be beautiful when mature....love the color..so you have any guesses of who the father may or may not be?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I just assumed it was the blue bar. But if not (and mom strayed), I have alot of reds. Reds and grizzles are my favorite colors. I am happy that this is my first red saddle homer! The only saddles I have are my fantails


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it would only take one transgression on the hens part and waalaa......the baby has a new father. LOL
No matter..........the baby is sweet and his parents love him whether he's actually THIERS as opposed to HERS or not.........
I always feel sorry for the single hatches, because after a few days, Dad and Mom usually just leave them all alone.....those are the ones I usually become attached too and make a pet out of them. They get to where they're excited to see me coming and paying attention to them. 
At least THIS little guy isn't alone all the time.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

So are you are going to test for paternity? It cost probably about $5,000-$10,000. LOL! It will take six weeks.

Beautiful baby nevertheless.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Mom looks to have dark eyes*

That's an indicator of recessive white but it's not proof positive. I would guess that she is a shield mark or saddle ash red covered by recessive white. Saddle is also a common marking among homers and would likely be behind many recessive whites. This would make baby a boy that is split for blue.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised if your fantail topped that hen lol if you notice this baby gets an extra feathery tail you will know for sure


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if your fantail topped that hen lol if you notice this baby gets an extra feathery tail you will know for sure


My very first baby was a feral (mom rescued) x white fantail - "Mia" Huge "down" tail! I still have him, he's my oldest bird.
But not this time, lol, my fantails are separate from my homers.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> That's an indicator of recessive white but it's not proof positive. I would guess that she is a shield mark or saddle ash red covered by recessive white. Saddle is also a common marking among homers and would likely be behind many recessive whites. This would make baby a boy that is split for blue.
> 
> Bill


Great! just what I need, another boy 
Oh well, he's adorable anyway


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RodSD said:


> So are you are going to test for paternity? It cost probably about $5,000-$10,000. LOL! It will take six weeks.
> 
> Beautiful baby nevertheless.


Sure!! I'll let you know the results, lol
As long as "dad" doesn't care, I guess I don't either.
I don't fully understand genetics, so I was curious as to were the red came from. I'm trying to remember but I think "mom's" mom was a red/black/white grizzle.


----------

